# What pH meter?



## Mud (Feb 24, 2010)

After having trouble getting accurate readings with pH paper I'm interested in getting a pH meter. Anybody have a recommendation for less than $100?


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2010)

I got mine on EBAY, Dont get the ones for a pool. BTW make sure you can calibrate it


----------



## BobF (Feb 24, 2010)

Mud said:


> After having trouble getting accurate readings with pH paper I'm interested in getting a pH meter. Anybody have a recommendation for less than $100?


 
How 'bout pH testing for $9.95:
http://www.hometrainingtools.com/red-cabbage-jiffy-juice-kit/p/KT-JIFFYJU/

<GGG>


----------



## Mud (Feb 24, 2010)

The homebrew places have them from Hannah and Milwaukee, and something called Checker. Some show temp, etc. It's a little confusing. I don't want to just throw money at it, nor do i want to buy something cheap that won't be easy to use, durable, etc. 

This is all because the pH strip color didn't match the chart in any way. What does brown mean on a blue color chart? The red must was making it hard to read, I guess, but either way, it told me nothing.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2010)

BobF said:


> How 'bout pH testing for $9.95:
> http://www.hometrainingtools.com/red-cabbage-jiffy-juice-kit/p/KT-JIFFYJU/
> 
> <GGG>


Not good.
I like a meter that you can calibrate with a 4.00 and a 7.00 solution like this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-pH-Meter-Te...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dfc5d085


----------



## BobF (Feb 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> Not good.
> I like a meter that you can calibrate with a 4.00 and a 7.00 solution like this.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tom - "<GGG>" means '3 big grins'. I was joking around. Did you read the description?


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2010)

BobF said:


> Tom - "<GGG>" means '3 big grins'. I was joking around. Did you read the description?



Yes I did BUTT, someone else may think its ok. I didnt understand the <GGG> Thanks for clearing that up. LOL


----------



## Mud (Feb 24, 2010)

Is that what you have, Tom?


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2010)

like that .. different mfg (Checker) but can calibrate like this


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> I got mine on EBAY, Dont get the ones for a pool. BTW make sure you can calibrate it



and make sure you re-calibrate it every ~3-4 months or so. we found out too late that ours was off (07) and we made a few not so tasty batches. better to buy solution for testing than ruin a few batches!


----------



## Mud (Feb 25, 2010)

Gotta shop around a little, but it seems that being calibrateable (that _must_ be a word) & having a replaceable probe are the major concerns. Easy enough. Right now the Milwaukee pH51 is in the lead. 

Might get a brix refractometer, too, but they all seem the same. Nothing to worry about there. 

My hobby budget is only so big (read: little), so I'm going to have to skip 2 batches of wine to buy these items. Seems counterproductive when you think of it that way. Carboys are full anyway. 

<wanders off to check supplies for making pork-n-apples sausages>


----------



## Julie (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi MUD,

I just picked up the PHelp 5 by Hanna on ebay for $79 and free shipping. Havn't used it yet but I heard some good reviews on it.

And I hear ya about full carboys but I'm going to have three of them empty within the next month.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 25, 2010)

Be careful with the refractometer. It is not accurate with a liquid containing alcohol.


----------



## Mud (Feb 25, 2010)

Didn't know that, Lurker. Thanks for the tip. I skipped it, but have a Milwaukee pH55 coming in the mail from ebay for $47. Should be just the thing.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't want to mislead you on the refractometer. I have one and like it. It's just that the reading you get is distorted by the alcahol in the wine. That's why it is advertized for juices. I use my hydrometer just one time to get the starting SG then the refractometer. It is easily corrected to SG. Just go to "http://valleyvintner.com/Refrac_Hydro/Refract_Hydro.htm"
for the correction. I have copied it to an Excel spreadsheet. 

Oh no, more snow. n


----------



## cmlucifer (Aug 31, 2010)

Tom said:


> Not good.
> I like a meter that you can calibrate with a 4.00 and a 7.00 solution like this.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-pH-Meter-Te...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dfc5d085




Hi Tom I'm looking to purchase a digital PH meter like the one you describe only that your ebay item was removed can you let me know what model you are using? Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2010)

I have this one http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98128A
but he also has 2 other hand held models.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98111A
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98103A


----------



## rodo (Aug 31, 2010)

I also have the same model as Wade. It works great.


----------



## cmlucifer (Aug 31, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I have this one http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98128A
> but he also has 2 other hand held models.
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98111A
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98103A



Thanks Wade and rodo I had my eye on that one from the beginning and guess thats the one I'll end up buying. One other question the solutions it is sold with the 4 packets of each I'm assuming these are a one shot deal, use one pack and then throw it away, correct? Also it doesn't come with a storage solution does this model need one?


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2010)

this is hat I have. Its a Checker

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98103A


----------



## rodo (Aug 31, 2010)

> One other question the solutions it is sold with the 4 packets of each I'm assuming these are a one shot deal, use one pack and then throw it away, correct? Also it doesn't come with a storage solution does this model need one?


 
Unsure about the packets. The storage solution is potassium chloride. Here is a link to the place and page where I get my chemicals. I got the 16oz bottles of Ph4 and Ph7 buffers and a couple 4 oz bottles of the potassium chloride.

http://www.piwine.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=31&Itemid=82


----------

